# Pulled the plug yesterday afternoon



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Amid a heavy rain the local power company showed up and cut the electric and pulled the meter head at my request. Buh bye grid. And wonder of wonders, I am still alive! Life goes on after big power...
Took a long time to get things set up, but I am most pleased with the result so far. Not eveyone's cup of tea I am sure, but as I am alone it works fine for me. Hmmm...now to get rid of the vehicle...


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! that is awesome, and i look forward to the day i can write that on here...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Next project ... electric vehicle?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Less regulation and dependence , and more personal freedom. Sounds like the way it's supposed to be . Congrats !


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Fossil, do you have a family?


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

awesome job. Im so happy for you. You give me hope.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, now that is an accomplishment. Way to go! :2thumb:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Bravo! Congratulations!


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

Good job. I am jealous!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Rainy13 said:


> Wow! that is awesome, and i look forward to the day i can write that on here...


Yeah that would be great!!! BUT here if you disconnect from the "grid" volenterally (sp?) or due to not being able to pay your bill. You have 60 days to reconnect or the "pocket politicians" the power company OWNS will condeme your home/ business and deem it uninhabitable until you reconnect. Forget solar/ wind as vectren claims to own "exclusive rights to all power forms" in the area, which includes wind, water, solar. You can "buy" solar from them ( vectren) for a connection fee of something like $10k then you have to pay a bill monthly of around $150 to use "their" power sources.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

101airborne, something is not right there, what legal framework would they use? I have heard horror stories of people having to jump through hoops to not have electricity at all but if you were to have electricity of your own what legal argument would they use? They couldn't possible have a legal claim to all power sources, what about generators, what about people living in R.V's?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good deal. Hope dot gov doesn't decide to poke their noses in for your welfare. I hear they dont like people to be too independent.  

Happy for you I really hope to be there someday. And hope it is a day of MY choosing as well.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks all of you. And no, no family here-just me. 101airborne-a local water district tried the same sort of thing with folks drilling their own wells on their own property. Until this hard headed old fella butted heads with them and wound up winning a goodly amount of money in a lawsuit. Me, I would have blown up their water intakes, but hey, some people are more "civilized" than me!
Nothing fancy here-an undershot water wheel, a 48volt DC motor-I have an identical twin ready to drop in when needed- and the usual batteries and such. I put in a propane cook stove(a nice one)from an RV and have several propane wall lamps as well. I have cooked on the wood heating stove for many years anyway, so the propane is for summer use and the lights. Hot water is via the wood stove and outside in the summer. My biggest concern was the propane connections. You would laugh yourselves silly if you knew how many times I checked them with the sniffer!!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry that I didn't say it before, I am so, so, so happy for you! :flower:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job, keep us up to date on how it is going, especially any problems and your work around.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Must be a great feeling not depending on the power company!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

101airborne said:


> Yeah that would be great!!! BUT here if you disconnect from the "grid" volenterally (sp?) or due to not being able to pay your bill. You have 60 days to reconnect or the "pocket politicians" the power company OWNS will condeme your home/ business and deem it uninhabitable until you reconnect. Forget solar/ wind as vectren claims to own "exclusive rights to all power forms" in the area, which includes wind, water, solar. You can "buy" solar from them ( vectren) for a connection fee of something like $10k then you have to pay a bill monthly of around $150 to use "their" power sources.


Same here. If you have no power, they will come and condemn the property.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

But surely not if you have an independent power system, bad enought that they would make someone have electricity but if you have your own what basis would they have for condemnnation? Just can't see it. There are many people offgrid in Tx so is it your local government that is making that claim?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Same here. If you have no power, they will come and condemn the property.


Hmm, I assume they give you some sort of warning????
In the intervening time frame, file a restraining order against whoever is trying to condemn the property.
There's no health or safety issues if you have a private power source that you just happen own yourself.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

IF one has the resources to mess with companies and governments that try to monopolize one's resources it could be great fun to keep poking at the clowns. That is a big if, and I imagine a sympathetic legal type would be of immense value...but spendy.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> 101airborne, something is not right there, what legal framework would they use? I have heard horror stories of people having to jump through hoops to not have electricity at all but if you were to have electricity of your own what legal argument would they use? They couldn't possible have a legal claim to all power sources, what about generators, what about people living in R.V's?


 Cowboy.....it kinda goes along the line of "those who hold the power make the rules" Vectren energy is basically the ONLY power company in this area. They own the power plants that produce the energy, they own the wires that transmit the power, they own the sub-stations, transformers everything. They are a multi BILLION dollar business. So through what many people believe was bribery they actually got the state of Indiana to pass a law stating they own ALL sources of power here, since their is no other sources of power like hydro-electric and such no body paid attention so they slipped in the "ALL sources of power" in the law. Although I don't think the state realized what they were passing. So as the law is written "all" includes exactly that wind, water, solar whatever is by the letter of the law their property.

Generators are a so/ so thing. If the generator is gas then likely they'll be the supplier so thats a maybe. R.V.'s are not considered homes and/ 0r permenant structures ( mobile homes are because you can't move them easily) so they don't fall under the law.

The reason for the condemning a home with no electricity was originally made to protect kids and such from danger of freezing in winter and the like. Or that's my opinion anyway. I know a couple of people who contacted vectren about solar and the paperwork they sent them had like 4-5 pages or "rules" to switch over. Now the "loop hole" is that new homes that have never been connected to the grid is not covered under these rules and can connect to "alternate power" with no problem. 
Again I think it's a political thing and a way to keep bug business's thumb on our throats.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Hmm, I assume they give you some sort of warning????
> In the intervening time frame, file a restraining order against whoever is trying to condemn the property.
> There's no health or safety issues if you have a private power source that you just happen own yourself.


Marcus... here they give you a warning within 30 days (power company rat's you out when power is cut) then a second waring w/ fine then comdemnation. I think I read it takes like 6 months before the sherriff comes and removes your belonging, padlocks and posts the place condemned.

The only problem with the restraining order is getting one. They (vectren) have billions of dollars dozens (or more) lawyers to throw at you. While your fighting them your home is still considered comdemned, and you can't live there. 
Part of the reason our BOL isn't located in their power/service area.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm not sure the reasoning or the legality of it either-- but I do know they use the Fire Marshall to get it condemned. They pull your meter, the sheriff padlocks the door and you are out of luck. I'm working on solar for my place, but I am setting it up AROUND the power company. We are working on a solar well pump separate from the electric one and a solar system to run the frig separate from the plug in the wall. I'll leave the house connected, just not use it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying 101airborne and kejmack, so if you build a new house or have never hooked up it is allowed, that makes it clear that they would have absolutely no foot to stand on in terms of safety. The idea of this makes me livid and the contradiction of allowing new structures but not old ones is ridiculous 
Does anyone have a link to an article or document of someone trying to install an alternative electricity system and having their house being condemned?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Thanks for clarifying 101airborne and kejmack, so if you build a new house or have never hooked up it is allowed, that makes it clear that they would have absolutely no foot to stand on in terms of safety. The idea of this makes me livid and the contradiction of allowing new structures but not old ones is ridiculous
> Does anyone have a link to an article or document of someone trying to install an alternative electricity system and having their house being condemned?


It's IMHO a matter of politics and money. The big companies don't want to lose a single penny and want dictatorial control over everyone.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Fossil said:


> Amid a heavy rain the local power company showed up and cut the electric and pulled the meter head at my request. Buh bye grid. And wonder of wonders, I am still alive! Life goes on after big power...
> Took a long time to get things set up, but I am most pleased with the result so far. Not eveyone's cup of tea I am sure, but as I am alone it works fine for me. Hmmm...now to get rid of the vehicle...


A real pioneer in the pursuit of living free. Congrats and much respect to you. Keep us all posted on the journey


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Same here. If you have no power, they will come and condemn the property.


Go Amish ...


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Yeah that would be great!!! BUT here if you disconnect from the "grid" volenterally (sp?) or due to not being able to pay your bill. You have 60 days to reconnect or the "pocket politicians" the power company OWNS will condeme your home/ business and deem it uninhabitable until you reconnect. Forget solar/ wind as vectren claims to own "exclusive rights to all power forms" in the area, which includes wind, water, solar. You can "buy" solar from them ( vectren) for a connection fee of something like $10k then you have to pay a bill monthly of around $150 to use "their" power sources.


These are some pretty broad and pretty extraordinary claims that you're making. What is the basis of your knowledge? I ask this question because I've never run into a claim like you're making here. I'm not saying that you're wrong, only that my own knowledge is limited on this issue and what you're claiming contradicts the knowledge I do have on this issue.

Can you link me to some sources which discuss this issue or some news reports about some homeowner installing solar panels on his house and then having it condemned because he's disconnected from the power company. Just start me off with some kind of news report on this issue and I can do more research after I educate myself on the scope of the problem. I tried to research this issue based on your description of what goes on and I'm not getting any hits at all, so it's possible that I'm misunderstanding what you're writing about.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Welcome to the off-grid family*



Fossil said:


> Amid a heavy rain the local power company showed up and cut the electric and pulled the meter head at my request. Buh bye grid. And wonder of wonders, I am still alive! Life goes on after big power...
> Took a long time to get things set up, but I am most pleased with the result so far. Not eveyone's cup of tea I am sure, but as I am alone it works fine for me. Hmmm...now to get rid of the vehicle...


Not sure if you have discussed your system yet, but congrats on releasing yourself from electrical bondage. We have been off-grid since 2005 and grid tied before that in our former home.
Check here for a little more info...http://bunkerbob2.tripod.com/

BB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

101airborne said:


> The reason for the condemning a home with no electricity was originally made to protect kids and such from danger of freezing in winter and the like. Or that's my opinion anyway.........
> Again I think it's a political thing and a way to keep bug business's thumb on our throats.


Correct, in fact the city (once notified by the power company) will actually notify C.P.S. and they will make sure you have plans to either move to a hotel or other family member's house while your power is off (by permit only, to allow for repairs - such as replacing the breaker box, which requires a permit and inspection) or have your children placed in a foster home until power at your residence is restored!!    Yes, I have seen it happen with my own eyes: If you don't pay your water or power, and if CPS finds you still have children at home they can take them.

Political? Not so much.... the folks that own the power lines need a minimum fixed amount of cash flow at all times for repairs and upgrades, and they guarantee that flow by making sure everyone that has lines run to their house stays connected.



cowboyhermit said:


> so if you build a new house or have never hooked up it is allowed.... the idea of this makes me livid and the contradiction of allowing new structures but not old ones is ridiculous


Not in Texas. If you build a new residence, your building permit requires you to meet *all* codes, and included in those codes is having the power and water hooked up.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a Dodge Cummins diesel pickup for $400 from a guy in Dallas that needed money FAST. 

The city was going to condemn all his vehicles, charge him to have his yard cleaned up, etc..... One thing I took note of was CPS actually contacted his ex-wife and told her they were suspending his visitation rights (and got a judge to sign it) until he got his water turned back on. She didn't have to get involved at all, CPS told her what was going on and said she is not allowed to let him keep the kids at his house until the city gives the OK.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are many people off grid in Texas and every state I believe, legally. I think where we are getting our signals crossed is the difference between no power (not paying for it, down for repairs, etc.) and having electricity that you generate yourselves without the grid. 
I think either should be legal but TPTP say we cannot survive without electricity, they have no basis to tell you where you get it though.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> There are many people off grid in Texas and every state I believe, legally. I think where we are getting our signals crossed is the difference between no power (not paying for it, down for repairs, etc.) and having electricity that you generate yourselves without the grid.


It depends on where you live. Where I bought my land, it once had a trailer house (Long gone by the time I bought it) but the pole was still there with the transformer on it. That lasted about a year.... one day I came out and a bunch of trees had been run over by a large truck and the transformer was gone!!    I guess they needed it more than I did. If I ever get grid power out there (doubtful, solar is working just fine) those a-holes had better not charge me for a transformer!!!! That area is unincorporated, and I don't have to meet any local codes, though CPS could still have the county sheriff come get the kids if living conditions were bad... and they would have to *prove* they were actually bad, not just claim "no power" and run with it. I see how local people live with their kids, so I see no problems in the future.

My family lives inside city limits (though out on the edge) and must abide by city code. As far as I know, even with alternate power and a private source of water, we still would not be able to legally disconnect.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks LinkTex for including the "As far as I know". I have yet to find an example of someone's house being condemned for having an off-grid power system, am not saying it isn't out there though. I wouldn't put anything past bureaucrats but there have been a lot of things that people assume are not allowed and it tends to spread. Growing your own tobacco is one (in Canada), had this argument so many times and I don't even smoke 

For many people even if it was allowed but not encouraged they might feel better not attracting undue attention to themselves.

Insurance is another way they can get you


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Avondale condemns home: Solar, batteries insufficient
Avondale woman says city treated her unfairly
by Eddi Trevizo - Jan. 27, 2010 10:52 AM The Arizona Republic
http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2010/01/27/20100127-avondale-condemned-no-electricity.html
An Avondale woman who spent 11 days sleeping in her car said the city treated her unfairly when her home was condemned in December for lack of electricity. But city officials said Christine Stevens violated building codes, a health and safety concern because Avondale homes are required to have heating systems and a running refrigerator.
Stevens, 47, was trying to make ends meet by powering her home with solar panels and batteries for several months before Avondale code enforcement officials visited her on Dec. 10.
"We explained to her that the panels weren't enough to sustain a quality of life there," said Pam Altounian, code enforcement manager for Avondale.
Stevens said she was not given adequate notice before *officials gave her 24 hours to contact Arizona Public Service Co. to reconnect electricity or her home would be condemned.*
Avondale said a code enforcement officer, Carlena Jones, inspected the property in the 2300 block of North 123rd Lane on Oct. 21 and Nov. 4 and left a notice of violation hanging on the door. According to case reports, both notices went unanswered.
"I acknowledged that I remembered seeing something but it didn't look official, and I only saw one. It looked like something from my homeowners association," said Stevens, who lives in the Rancho Santa Fe subdivision.
But Avondale records show Stevens told officials she had received both notices, marked: "Avondale code advisory." Both hangers give a notice of complaint and instructions to call a code officer.
Case documents cite a complaint from a neighbor in October. The unidentified woman complained about the property's appearance and said she believed there was no electricity powering the home.
When Stevens failed to contact Avondale after Nov. 4, Altounian contacted Avondale police and asked for information on her home.

Police told the city that APS had filed a theft of services complaint on Sept. 14, said Reuben Gonzales, spokesman for Avondale police.
APS told police that the home had been disconnected from electricity since January 2009, but that an electric meter had been tampered with in September.
Stevens, who had a roommate and was in California at the time, said whoever tampered with the meter did so without her knowledge. As the homeowner, she took responsibility for the complaint, paid about $400, according to Avondale Municipal Court documents, and discontinued use of electricity.
"Once we received notification from police that she had been without electricity for some time, things changed and we were very concerned about health and safety at that point," Altounian said.
Avondale officials said Stevens was in violation of the city's building codes. The city requires homes to have enough electricity to power a refrigerator, cool a residence to no higher than 88 degrees and heat a residence to at least 68 degrees.
Stevens told The Republic that six solar panels and eight batteries in her home provided light and powered either a computer or a television for three bedrooms.
Stevens used an ice box for food and in September began to power a refrigerator with assistance from neighbors, who allowed her to run an extension-cord between the two homes.
She did not power heating or cooling systems, but said that she managed without them by using her pool in the summer and sweaters in the cooler months.

Stevens was laid off as a risk compliance officer for Wells Fargo Bank in January 2009. She has been working as a security guard for Trident Security Services, making $200 a week, since November, she said.
After a failed payment to APS in January 2009, her electricity was disconnected and Stevens decided to discontinue use of electricity in her home.
Stevens said she understood that officials were doing their job but felt they did not provide her housing assistance, despite informing them that APS would not be able to fix the meter for several days after Dec. 10.
APS spokesman Damon Gross confirmed that a winter storm "strongly impacted" the company around that time and that Stevens' electricity was reconnected on Dec.22.
Stevens said she informed Jones, the code enforcement officer, that she "had no place to go" and that she was grateful her dogs were allowed to remain in her property, because they didn't fit in her 1997 Mazda Miata with her.
Avondale officials said they unaware that Stevens was living in her car or they would have offered further assistance. Case reports show enforcement officials offered Stevens social services information on Dec. 10 and asked her if she had a place to stay on Dec. 15, to which she replied "yes."
Stevens said she had no knowledge of building codes and was unaware that solar panels must be inspected.
She has since paid about $1,338 to APS, including overdue fees dating to January 2009, theft of services payment, and reinstallation fees. Stevens is back at home but was unable to pay two mortgage payments on the house and is now in danger of losing it, she said.
She hopes her ordeal will help others avoid similar mistakes.
"Electricity was the last thing on my mind," Stevens said.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks again LinkTex, this clarifies things a bit, in this instance it is also not the lack of grid electricity but that the tyrants have specific requirements that must be met, these could be provided by other means and the regulation would be satisfied.

This is a good example of how not to go offgrid in a city.

"Stevens said she had no knowledge of building codes and was unaware that solar panels must be inspected.":doh:
"began to power a refrigerator with assistance from neighbors, who allowed her to run an extension-cord between the two homes.":eyebulge: That is an atrocity to an inspector.
"She has since paid about $1,338 to APS, including overdue fees dating to January 2009, *theft of services payment*, and reinstallation fees"


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Good for you Fossil. Tomorrow we are going for a 4000 watt 120/240 VAC pure sine wave inverter/charger for the beginning of our standby-potential off grid system. Due to having a low fixed income we have to get components a piece at a time. Batteries will be a one shot deal so that all are equal but as long as solar panels have relatively the same output voltage they can be of various wattages as long as they are protected by diodes. We have run solar power on our motorhome for about six years as a test bed for running solar for our home and it's been very efficient and amazingly a trustworthy constant supply system. I'd add a wind generator but we just don't get enough steady wind here. I tried to get water rights on a stream that goes by my spring but the county wouldn't go for that but it would have supplied water to a Pelton Wheel generator set during the time of the year when solar charging would be spotty, can't say I didn't try. P.S. I'm not going to partner with the power company and I don't have to, if I did then I'd be beholden to them. Not to mention there is word that the power company is dropping their assistance program for helping fund solar power for grid buying of unused power.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> I tried to get water rights.... it would have supplied water to a Pelton Wheel generator set during the time of the year when solar charging would be spotty...


How much elevation drop do you have to work with?? 
If you do not need a dam, and have enough drop build a quality penstock for your water inlet.... all of the water leaving the turbine goes right back into the same stream so no water rights would be necessary, right? I know a guy in Montana doing this exact thing, no one has a problem with it since he wasn't "consuming" the water.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Viking-It took me close to six years to gather bits and pieces for my modest setup. I am NOT a fan of propane, but it seemed the simplest side system to support what I have done with the electrical generation. Compromise is often a prickly thing.
As there is not enough sun here to mess with solar I didn't even bother. Water I understand and find easier for me to deal with. I had considered a wind assist but our winds range from hurricane force to nothing and are not what I consider steady or reliable enough to do much with. And too, I am not keen on climbing a tower or lowering a pole to monkey with the generator.
Batteries were my big brick wall. Very spendy to get the "official" ones, and frankly I couldn't afford it. So I am using several Group 50 batteries as in log shovels, skidders, etc. They are used but healthy and so far are doing well. This was 90% scrounged bits and pieces, lots of pondering, and some trial and error, but so far all is well. Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> How much elevation drop do you have to work with??
> If you do not need a dam, and have enough drop build a quality penstock for your water inlet.... all of the water leaving the turbine goes right back into the same stream so no water rights would be necessary, right? I know a guy in Montana doing this exact thing, no one has a problem with it since he wasn't "consuming" the water.


The county watermaster wouldn't even consider me putting in a system like that and if I remember right I mentioned that the water would go back into the stream. Actually that stream comes down my neighbors property to the county road ditch, through a culvert under my driveway and then through a culvert under the county road. Anyway it wouldn't be that hard to get that stream water back into where it already is going. As to elevation drop I guess it to be about 100 feet.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> As to elevation drop I guess it to be about 100 feet.


That is substantial. I would definitely pursue this idea if the water source is pretty constant. Need to get the guy to stop thinking "dam" and more "small water inlet".


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have no desire to live without electricity before I have to. I don't want to live without TV, my computer, hot showers, electric lights, or a refrigerator or microwave. I'd be concerned about being considered a prepper if I had my electricity shut off. That last thing I want to do is stand out in any way. I'd keep my power on even if I hardly used it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

101airborne said:


> Cowboy.....it kinda goes along the line of "those who hold the power make the rules" Vectren energy is basically the ONLY power company in this area. They own the power plants that produce the energy, they own the wires that transmit the power, they own the sub-stations, transformers everything. They are a multi BILLION dollar business. So through what many people believe was bribery they actually got the state of Indiana to pass a law stating they own ALL sources of power here, since their is no other sources of power like hydro-electric and such no body paid attention so they slipped in the "ALL sources of power" in the law. Although I don't think the state realized what they were passing. So as the law is written "all" includes exactly that wind, water, solar whatever is by the letter of the law their property.
> 
> Generators are a so/ so thing. If the generator is gas then likely they'll be the supplier so thats a maybe. R.V.'s are not considered homes and/ 0r permenant structures ( mobile homes are because you can't move them easily) so they don't fall under the law.
> 
> ...


Taking away the rights of citizens to private energy production fits in with the UN's Agenda 21. A lot of states and local governments have been embracing Agenda 21 laws. They claim ownership of all sunshine and rainfall too. Transferring those rights to a corporation is just a first step to transferring it to the government.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BillS said:


> I have no desire to live without electricity before I have to. I don't want to live without TV, my computer, hot showers, electric lights, or a refrigerator or microwave. I'd be concerned about being considered a prepper if I had my electricity shut off. That last thing I want to do is stand out in any way. I'd keep my power on even if I hardly used it.


You are not alone on this. I'm sure that we are not the only ones designing solar systems that are basically a switch over situation, something we can have on hand in case of major grid failure. Thing is with the use of a sub panel one can be using solar to reduce overall power consumption, in our case it will be two refrigerators, a freezer and a few LED lights considering they only run about one third of a 24 hour period. One thing to consider is that there is a constant push for raising power rates and the power company keeps adding little taxes here and there on the billings. Here in Oregon they have added fees on for two dam removals and they have another fee to pay for low income power users, at this rate I'm sure there is more to come especially if Obama gets his way in shutting down coal fired power plants.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

They just added a fee specifically to trim trees in one of our REA's here

What Bills seems to miss is that people with an alternative power system may never have to be without electricity. Therefore they would never miss the "luxuries" he mentioned.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I know that a lot of people think solar electrical power is just too expensive, believe me that's gone through my mind a thousand times, but to me I see the writing on the wall and if or when there is a grid failure or power just gets too expensive for low fixed income people like us I believe my money will be well spent in the long run. Because we live out in the sticks many things effect a constant uninterrupted power source, rain soaked soil or heavy wet snows frequently cause trees to fall on power lines, even when the weather has been good we get outages. Generators are fine for emergencies but overall they are noisy and like my 8500 watt unit, burn almost a gallon an hour. Diesel gens run a lot longer on a tank of fuel but are much more expensive to get and I've yet to see a propane powered generator that was not a fuel hog. Water power, if you have the capability to use it, do it. Wind as well. Candles, canned foods and wild game that's jerked are last resort, at least for us. All are doable to one degree or another depending on your situation in life.


----------

